

Simple and fast file sharing with ge.tt - danielh
http://ge.tt/

======
yatsyk
Very convenient service. Just works!

Curious about business model. I'm sure that services like rapidshare could be
profitable (bad interface, worsen service for free users etc), but it not so
clear how to get profitable such service with so strait forward interface.

Other file-sharing service with simple interface that I've tried to use was
filesavr.com but after some time it became very unstable.

~~~
freeall
We have some secrets hidden up our sleeves when it comes to the business model
;) In two weeks we'll have more info for you.

------
comice
They make a big deal about saving you time because you have "better things to
do", but then their "Tell me more" presentation wastes loads of your time
making you click multiple times without actually telling you anything of
substance!

~~~
freeall
(co-founder here)

Yeah, we could do SO much with that presentation. It was put together very
fast because people didn't understand what we do. And you know what? They
still don't :) We're working on it as we speak, and sometime next week we're
presenting a completely different front page.

As a test to what we do, try sharing 30 random audio and video files. Then
immediately open the Ge.tt link in another browser (or another computer). You
can choose any file you want and start streaming or downloading the file. It
does not need to be uploaded first. Also, does not need flash or java.

~~~
bradmccarty
You guys should absolutely explain that. It would help, as well, to explain
that you can share multiple files in a single URL. I'm writing up ge.tt on The
Next Web right now. Any chance you guys have a monetization plan? If you don't
want to share it here, email me quickly please - brad@thenextweb.com

~~~
freeall
I'll send you an email.

------
bajsejohannes
Very nice!

One little thing: On the right sidebar, before your first upload, it says:

    
    
      Free account 
      Shares live longer
      Live statistics
      create account
    

I'm pretty sure that is supposed to mean that shares live longer and you get
live statistics if you have an account, but I think it reads the other way
around: Free account means that your shares lives longer.

~~~
freeall
You mean that people don't associate the "live longer, live sta..." with
creating an account or how do you mean?

~~~
bajsejohannes
Yes. To be precise - I didn't visually connect them. The following text
layout:

    
    
      Free account 
      X
      Y
      create account
    

(especially with the design on ge.tt) looks to me like: "Free account has
feature X and Y - create an account to remove these". Looking at the values
for X and Y, that couldn't be what you meant, but it took a second for me to
realize. Maybe it's just me...

(I like the text better once you've uploaded something. Then there is a header
with "Create an account and get access to:")

~~~
freeall
Ahh, hehe, never thought about it like that :) I see what you mean.

We'll update the front page in a not so long time, and then we'll think more
about it. To be honest we think that we need to work on being more to the
point. Which is what we're doing now.

------
bradmccarty
Mac users, it seems to me, wouldn't get any use out of this. Cloud App does
the same thing but is on my local machine so I don't have to go to a website.
Could be handy for Windows and Linux users I suppose. Am I missing a bigger
picture?

~~~
ianjorgensen
I believe you are. Its not backup, its sharing. One stop file sharing versus
having to choose sharing sites by file type
e.g.[picture:twitpic,video:twitvid,vid-
pic:flickr,pdf:scribid,slide:slideshare,...]

~~~
bradmccarty
Yeah. Completely fair. I wrote that comment at a first blush. After digging in
for a minute, ge.tt is slick.

------
fertel
I used drop.io on occasion - although their free size limit was a little too
small. Having unlimited, or as the terms of service say 2gb makes this way
more useful.

------
kqueue
Well done!

How about adding drag/drop mechanism for browsers that supports it? That will
be really convenient because I can just drag the files and move on.

~~~
freeall
We actually have that already :)

At one we had it announced on the page, but then people complained that they
couldn't do it in their browser - because they used one that didn't support
it. We'll probably put it back in somehow. We'll think about it.

~~~
woodall
I've used script.aculo.us and had it work in Safari, Firefox, and Google
Chrome; christopherwoodall.com/youtube.

JQuery also has a Drag-and-Drop feature.

~~~
freeall
Only one missing... Those were the users complaining.

------
nicolas314
Any chance we could have this through https? Encrypting the download link is
always a good idea.

~~~
freeall
The security is being reworked and rethought and https would most likely be
implemented soon. We've looked into it already so it's not entirely new to us.

------
gabriele
everything is shared under the ge.tt (domain's root name can't be a CNAME).
you obviously think you won't need a content delivery network at scale, do
you?

~~~
freeall
We've been working a lot with the scaling technique, and even though we are
doing ok for now, we're reworking a lot of the backend. Not sure when, but
it'll be rolled out.

